# comp. in pa......



## bassrocker4u2 (Aug 23, 2008)

pa. competition here in new holland aug 22-23,  about a mile from my house.  just wondering if anyone on this board participated??   too late to plan something, but still, nice to know for next year.  
peace
mike


----------

